# Best way to introduce two young dogs?



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wanting people's different ideas on how they would introduce a young dog into a household where another young dog has already been living for a little while?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> Just wanting people's different ideas on how they would introduce a young dog into a household where another young dog has already been living for a little while?


I would not feed them for a couple of days, then put both into a small room. I would then throw a meaty bone into the room and shut the door.
Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I thought this question was a set up or a joke or something? Then Chris answered and I found out I was right.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> I thought this question was a set up or a joke or something? Then Chris answered and I found out I was right.


I recalled http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...-2-working-black-mali-puppies-together-15243/ and also kind of assumed that this was probably a non-serious thread.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> I would not feed them for a couple of days, then put both into a small room. I would then throw a meaty bone into the room and shut the door.
> Anything else I can help you with?


Thanks Chris, it worked a treat. After politely introducing themselves, a hand shake, a few sniffs and a short introduction. They actually sat down and shared the bone. Then they killed each other :-k


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good on ya!!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Haven't been here for a week, and it was still a waste of time to visit.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You will like this Daryl. I have read this on here numerous times. First, people like to base things on "seniority" to keep from having problems you have to maintain the first dogs seniority. Make sure he gets to eat first, gets petted first, walks though any doors first. Always make the second dog secondary....even if he is more dominant. That should keep things running smoothly for ya Faisal. Experienced dog handling at it's best. :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have read this on here numerous times. First, people like to base things on "seniority" to keep from having problems you have to maintain the first dogs seniority.



You've read this here numerous times?

I missed that. Wish I had seen it.


----------



## Kathy Barker (Nov 8, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> I would not feed them for a couple of days, then put both into a small room. I would then throw a meaty bone into the room and shut the door.
> Anything else I can help you with?


My personal favorite. 

;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> ... still a waste of time ....


Good point.

While the O.P. may have been non-serious and this isn't really the kind of question we often see here, it would have taken no more time for me to give a real opinion or a link than to mention that I thought it was non-serious. 

To the O.P., I will find and PM you a link to some good suggestions in an online article.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

cut them loose on a neutral property. no leashes...no toys etc..
and cross your fingers...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Fathi...
I suggest maybe you should use a spell checker on your web site logo, featuring the black malinois from Holland, etc //lol//
...could be wrong; i scanned over it kinda quick


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> and this isn't really the kind of question we often see here


Don't think Faisal wanted the humor quite that blatant, Connie.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Don't think Faisal wanted the humor quite that blatant, Connie.


Faisal?

you mean Fathi???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Don't think Faisal wanted the humor quite that blatant, Connie.


Huh?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Faisal?
> 
> you mean Fathi???


So it is Joby. I would have thought humor with Faisal, Don't know with Fathi.

Connie....more blatant humor? Huh? It is far from the first time this topic alone has been broached here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Connie....more blatant humor? Huh? It is far from the first time this topic alone has been broached here.



I don't remember it, but I believe you. 


Nothing I posted in this thread was supposed to be funny -- never mind "blatant humor."

I guess I'm being laughed _at_ rather than _with_. :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I guess I'm being laughed _at_ rather than _with_. :lol:


ha ha


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> ha ha



Hey!

Did you say http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrhVo1WA78 ??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Haven't been here for a week, and it was still a waste of time to visit.



Daryl

You life in Montana and winters coming. Like you've got something better to do then spend time on the WDF? LOL


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol ! Freaking hilarious  it was actually a serious question which no one, besides a couple of people offered there way of doing it. I have my way which I think works but was also wanting to know if other people do it different.

Anyway enjoyed all the sarcasm though I actually did lough out loud ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> Anyway enjoyed all the sarcasm though I actually did *lough* out loud ;-)


Damm, your spelling is bad.....
And to think you went to an expensive all boys private school.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Damm, your spelling is bad.....
> And to think you went to an expensive all boys private school.


Ooops..](*,)Can't spell laugh or border, my education has really paid off, next time I will revert to using acronyms (lol) ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Fathi Shahin said:


> Ooops..](*,)Can't spell laugh or border, my education has really paid off, next time I will revert to using acronyms (lol) ;-)


my answer was serious..

take them to neutral area and turn them loose...no leashes no toys preferrablly no people even in the enclosed area...a nice big fenced in place...

watch them, and be ready to break up a fight..but only if it gets real serious....most dogs will work their shit out real quickly...either they will or they wont...cross your fingers...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Not me. I don't let them work out anything. 

If they are going to be near each other regularly, the last thing I want is a violent first meeting.

Newly acquired dogs of all types (from toys to a retired PSD) are pretty regularly being incorporated into my pack, and it's done slowly. I take my time.

JMO, of course.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Daryl
> 
> You life in Montana and winters coming. Like you've got something better to do then spend time on the WDF? LOL


I must, it's four days later and not much else has developed here. Gonna read Don's Testing Prey Drive thread. That looks hopeful.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Not a chance of that being any better Daryl. I was thinking about joining you and the others with better sense than I apparently have. Not a thing to be learned here for some time....unless you want to read mutiple pages of the newest designer dog.


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> my answer was serious..
> 
> take them to neutral area and turn them loose...no leashes no toys preferrablly no people even in the enclosed area...a nice big fenced in place...
> 
> watch them, and be ready to break up a fight..but only if it gets real serious....most dogs will work their shit out real quickly...either they will or they wont...cross your fingers...


That's exactly how I do it. I just threw the question out there to see how other people do it. Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not me. I don't let them work out anything.
> 
> If they are going to be near each other regularly, the last thing I want is a violent first meeting.
> 
> ...


well that works too ...

he did say "young" dogs...that is what I do with "normal" youngish dogs..has worked well for me...if a dog obviously is a fighter then of course wouldnt do that..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> well that works too ...
> 
> he did say "young" dogs...that is what I do with "normal" youngish dogs..has worked well for me...if a dog obviously is a fighter then of course wouldnt do that..



He did say young dogs. You're right.

It's not usually two young dogs I'm introducing to each other. :lol:


----------

